# V53 Error Solved!!?



## Bighouse

I sometimes get that (V53) error on my premiere. After reading some threads that mentioned disabling tuners, I thought I would see if one of the other tuners would not display the message. But, when I switched to the other tuners a total of three of them were all tuned to the same channel (702) and each displayed the V53 error, though the picture and sound was fine. After changing the tuners to different channels I returned to the original tu er, still on 702, and The error message was gone! 

So, to anyone who has issues with this error message, switch to each of your tuners and change each tuner to a different channel to see if that clears the V53 error message!


----------



## minimeh

Very frustrating when the channel appears to be fine (picture and sound) but the damned error message just sits there in the middle of everything!

I tried a reboot through the menu and that didn't work. I then tried a cold reboot by unplugging the unit and waiting a minute before plugging it back in on the thought that the cable card may need to cold start. That did work. Yay.

Next time, I'll try this tuner trick before cold booting. Hopefully, it will save me 10 to 15 minutes!


----------



## Bighouse

minimeh said:


> Very frustrating when the channel appears to be fine (picture and sound) but the damned error message just sits there in the middle of everything!
> 
> I tried a reboot through the menu and that didn't work. I then tried a cold reboot by unplugging the unit and waiting a minute before plugging it back in on the thought that the cable card may need to cold start. That did work. Yay.
> 
> Next time, I'll try this tuner trick before cold booting. Hopefully, it will save me 10 to 15 minutes!


Well, next time switch to each tuner and make sure they all have different channels set for each.

Please share your results!


----------



## paully65

I have had my cable card for over 8 years and every once in awhile, my S3 would lock up the picture and then reboot. I then purchased an XL4 and about once every couple of weeks, it would get a V53 error on screen, lock up, and then reboot. I saw in some of the threads that talked about cable cards and the V53 error. My cards have always been paired correctly every time I checked, so I decided to get a new cable card and so far after two weeks, no V53 error. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mikef5

This is how I get rid of the v53 error message.

1) leave channel with the error selected
2) go to settings and messages
3) select settings
4) now select - Channels
5) select Signal Strength - Cable
6) follow the prompt to display Signal Strength Meter 
7) press OK,access this setting

You will get the signal meter and a tone, leave it on until you see the tv picture then exit out using the clear button ( button on the lowest left side )

This has worked for me ever time I get the error message.
It seems the cable card will lose the channel due to a weak signal and this will make the card recognize the channel again.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## longbond

Thanks Mikef5! I tried your solution and it fixed'r right up!


----------



## JoeKustra

longbond said:


> Thanks Mikef5! I tried your solution and it fixed'r right up!


I'm glad for you. Just a note that you should know that that operation resets the tuners but you can't argue with the results.


----------

